# Mystery Plant



## Its_only_me (Dec 30, 2004)

Does anyone have some ideas as to what this could be? This came with some tiger val I had won on aquabid and it was only two sets of leaves. I left it in my tank and it grew like a weed.

My 20 long has only a 20w FloraGro light. No supplemental co2, but occassional Flourish Excel. Temp is about 74F and pH around 7.7. It spreads thoroughly in my in inch layer of gravel. For a hint, I can tell you that it grows well floating, but eventually shoots roots to the substrate and anchors there. It grows vibrantly once at the surface. If I keep trimming them while low, they branch out.

Mystery Plant


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is a species of Najas, possibly N. guadalupensis. It is quite a nice aquarium plant, but has to be trimmed frequently. It can take over the tank in strong light.


----------



## Its_only_me (Dec 30, 2004)

I think you may have nailed it. Here is a link to a pic from the web where it sounds like the focus was on the outdoors, not aquariums.

http://el.erdc.usace.army.mil/pmis/plants/html/najas_g0.html

I would like to see how others have sculpted this plant to make it more appealing. Yes it does need to be trimmed frequently.

Do you think it would hurt my goldfish if I gave them the plant trimmings? I would even like to try growing some of it in there, if they wil leave it long enough for it to get established. I'm thinking they may keep it trimmed :lol:


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If you plant a lot of stem pieces close together, you can get an attractive bushy effect. Because it is grows rapidly, the bush soon reaches the surface. The plant rather easily breaks up itno pieces, and small pieces can get established all over the place. 

I don't know if it is poisonous to goldfish, probably, not. If not, I would think that goldfish would uproot it and not allow it to grow at all.


----------

